# Account mit Email Account gehackt - was nun?



## dre1111111111 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

der Steam-Account meiner Partnerin wurde mitsamt web.de E-Mail Client gehackt. Dadurch wurden ihre Steam E-Mail sowie dessen Passwort geändert, die Benachrichtigungs bzw Warnemails an ihrem E-Mail Account wurden auch direkt vom Hacker im E-Mail Ordner gelöscht.


Ein Kontaktieren des Steam Supports ist quasi unmöglich da keinerlei Zugang mehr zum Account besteht.

Was nun?


----------



## DOcean (27. Mai 2020)

neuen Account aufmachen, dort Support Fall aufmachen mit Verweis auf das alte Konto

gut wenn man noch irgendeinen Key in einer Spielebox hat die dem Steam Acccount gehört das hilft beim Beweisen das das deiner/ihrer ist.


----------

